# Topics > Smart home > Home robots >  LOVOT, home robot, GROOVE X, Inc., Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - GROOVE X, Inc.

lovot.life

youtube.com/LOVOT-公式

facebook.com/LOVOT.official

twitter.com/LOVOT_official

instagram.com/lovot_official

----------


## Airicist

LOVOT concept teaser movie

Published on Dec 3, 2017




> Inevitably, what lives in the imagination will one day become reality.
> Our first attempt beings right here, right now.

----------


## Airicist

LOVOT

Published on Dec 17, 2018

----------


## Airicist

"GROOVE X Introduce a New Companion Robot, "LOVOT""
"A Little LOVE can change the world." The birth of a new partner for owners.

The birth of a new home robot that stirs owners' instinct to love: "LOVOT(TM)"

Loaded with advanced technology including Emotional Robotics(TM)

Sold as a set of 2 units. Web reservations open on Tuesday, December 18, 2018

December 18, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Groove X Lovot hands-on: too damn cute

Published on Jan 7, 2019




> Some robots are designed to build cars. Others are meant to perform surgery or help astronauts in space. The Lovot, however, has a far simpler and adorable mission in life: to make you smile. The pint-sized cutie, developed by a Japanese robotics startup called Groove X, rolls around and bumps into furniture with the grace and curiosity of a five-year old toddler. The robot will stare up at you with its big, beady eyes and flap two small, pudgy hands when it wants to be picked up and coddled like a baby. At CES, I quickly fell in love with the thing. I want, no need one in my home.

----------


## Airicist

LOVOT latest version has many changes!!

Dec 6, 2019

----------


## Airicist

You can buy Lovot’s undying robotic love for $3,000

Jan 7, 2020




> How much would you shell out for the lifelong love of a robot pal? Honestly, $3,000 seems like a downright deal, all said. Japanese robotic startup Groove X returned to CES to show off Lovot, and the surprisingly advanced robot can still pull in a pretty sizable crowd amongst tech enthusiasts, a few years in.

----------


## Airicist2

Apr 14, 2022

----------

